
Ask HN: How can programmers help with the coronavirus crisis? - destrynd
I feel fortunate enough to be able to stay at home while all the essential service personnel and medical staff is fighting this pandemic.<p>However I feel somewhat useless and trying to figure out a good way to contribute  especially seeing friends and family putting themselves out there.<p>Does anyone have any ideas, any active efforts going on?
======
troydavis
A bunch of people have asked this question and variants of it, so there’s some
good threads you can read:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+help+coronavirus](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+help+coronavirus)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+help+covid](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+help+covid)

